# Itchy dry spots and discoloration on my face



## Moonlighter (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi all  I have been experiencing dry itchy patches on my face as well as areas that have brightened. I am a black woman with dark skin so the light patches show up really good. The itchy dry spots are spreading. And so are the light patches on my face. I've tried witch hazel, shea butter helps moisturize my face without burning because I can't put any other type of moisturizer or even plain lotions without dyes etc. on my face right now.. Please help if you have experienced this yourself or if you know what this issue could be, thanks!


----------



## pinkpaint (Jun 1, 2013)

I would definitely go to a dermatologist as they would be much more knowledgeable than any of us here, but I experienced something similar during the winter. It was only on/around my eyebrows, though, and it seemed like the skin around them was lighter. I exfoliated (Clinique) and then used a lotion for sensitive skin (Murad).


----------

